# Rare or Out of Print classical recordings you want to hear / own again?



## Merl

Hope this topic hasn't been done before. Just a thought. Are there any rare or out-of-print classical recordings that you would love to hear or own again? What needs an urgent re-release so that you don't have to pay through the nose for it secondhand?


----------



## joen_cph

The bigger Maria Yudina box from Brilliant, at budget price. There is a much more comprehensive, but expensive collection on the Vista Vera label, though.

The great multiple-box LP sets of Sofronitsky recordings by Melodiya, around 50 LPs or so.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one is out of print (afaik) and rare enough they want $25 for a used copy. If I knew the sound quality was good I might spring for it, but not spending that much (plus shipping) on an unknown factor like that. This one should be sung in English, at least the DVD of same is. (I do have a d'oro edition of Sills with this opera in French and the sound quality is so-so to fair.)


----------



## Merl

joen_cph said:


> The bigger Maria Yudina box from Brilliant, at budget price. There is a much more comprehensive, but expensive collection on the Vista Vera label, though.
> 
> The great multiple-box LP sets of Sofronitsky recordings by Melodiya, around 50 LPs or so.


Have you got this set?


----------



## Pugg

​
This one and Thais with Carreras and Moffo, despite the decline in Moffo's voice I can't believe it's never released.


----------



## joen_cph

Merl said:


> Have you got this set?


Yes, and one of the LP boxes from the series, plus a bit more (3 LPs or so).


----------



## Merl

Used to have this on LP but it disappeared many years ago. One of the great 7ths. I can get it on mp3 but I want it on CD or in lossless. Top of my 'want' list. Drat!


----------



## shadowdancer

Nice thread.
I have a very specific one, mostly due to the Grieg Concerto.


----------



## Merl

shadowdancer said:


> Nice thread.
> I have a very specific one, mostly due to the Grieg Concerto.


I've got that on my hard drive (I think).


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Used to have this on LP but it disappeared many years ago. One of the great 7ths. I can get it on mp3 but I want it on CD or in lossless. Top of my 'want' list. Drat!


Not even in one of the boxes by Mercury?


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> Not even in one of the boxes by Mercury?


I looked but can't see it. I have Paray's Suppe Overtures from the boxes but this is more elusive.


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> I looked but can't see it. I have Paray's Suppe Overtures from the boxes but this is more elusive.


Yeah, I've never seen that one on disc either. I have all 3 of the Mercury Living Presence box sets and while there are several Paray recordings included, the Beethoven is not among them. Absolute shame. Every recording from Paul Paray deserves to be remastered and released on CD.


----------



## hustlefan

There are some web sites out there that reissue rare recordings on their own:

Haydn House - http://haydnhouse.com/home.htm
Klassichaus - http://klassichaus.us/
Forgotten Records - http://forgottenrecords.com/
Pristine Classical - https://www.pristineclassical.com/

Both Forgotten Records and Pristine Classical have reissued the Paray recording - see http://www.forgottenrecords.com/Paray--Beethoven-Brahms--253.html and https://www.pristineclassical.com/pasc206.html


----------



## Merl

hustlefan said:


> There are some web sites out there that reissue rare recordings on their own:
> 
> Haydn House - http://haydnhouse.com/home.htm
> Klassichaus - http://klassichaus.us/
> Forgotten Records - http://forgottenrecords.com/
> Pristine Classical - https://www.pristineclassical.com/
> 
> Both Forgotten Records and Pristine Classical have reissued the Paray recording - see http://www.forgottenrecords.com/Paray--Beethoven-Brahms--253.html and https://www.pristineclassical.com/pasc206.html


Cheers mate. Looking now. :-D


----------



## SixFootScowl

I would like to get my hands on this set, but it is out of print and the only used copy is hundreds of dollars.


----------



## rojaba

The SACD of Holst's Planets by Gardiner http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/261

"Dutch Overtures" by the Dutch Radio Symphony Orchestra which has a nice version of Wagenaar's "Frühlingsgewalt" http://www.classicalcdreview.com/dutchov.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a rare one, only one hit comes up on Google and the image is posted on Amazon.co.uk but currently unavailable.


----------



## jtbell

I once had LPs of Carl Nielsen's string quartets by the Copenhagen String Quartet, released on Turnabout from (I think) the Fona label in Denmark. I got rid of them after other versions appeared on CD 20-30 years ago, figuring they'd reappear on CD too, but so far they haven't. They also recorded quartets by Sibelus, Grieg and Gade.


----------



## millionrainbows

Milhaud, Complete String Quartets on Naive. Out-of-print and overpriced, if available at all.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## chill782002

I have been looking for a copy of this one for a long time but unwilling to pay the ridiculous prices that second hand sellers want for it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been on something of a Peter Maxwell Davies splurge in recent months. Naxos have done a sterling job in re-releasing many recordings which were originally on the now-defunct Collins label but there are one or two important works yet to be included in the re-release programme, including this opera (the occasional used copy on Collins currently selling for over £30 on Amazon's marketplace) which I'm especially keen on getting:


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> Just a thought. Are there any rare or out-of-print classical recordings that you would love to hear or own again? What needs an urgent re-release so that you don't have to pay through the nose for it secondhand?


All of the old Philadelphia Chamber Orchestra with A. Brusilov conducting should be re-issued - originally on RCA - there were some real treasures - ReDiscovery [D. Gideon] released a few some years back - the superb Brahms Serenade #1, and some others
I wish that the original Concert-Disc recordings of the NY Woodwind 5tet would be issued complete - these have appeared on alternate labels, but some are missing - among the most notable - the Beethoven Chamber music disc - 6tet, 8tet and Rondino for WoodWinds...
I doubt we will ever see these tho - the market is pretty small.


----------



## realdealblues

I know they never will now but I wish they would re-release the original Philips Complete Mozart Edition from the 90's with all the booklets they left out in the reprint from back around 2000. Been going through the whole set again and some of my copies are looking pretty ragged.

The new Mozart 225 has soooooooooooo many horrendously lousy recordings in it. Why they couldn't just add a few new things that weren't in the original set and leave the majority of the original fantastic recordings in the set I will never understand. That seems to be the trend today though I guess, replace great recordings with lousy ones.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> I know they never will now but I wish they would re-release the original Philips Complete Mozart Edition from the 90's with all the booklets they left out in the reprint from back around 2000. Been going through the whole set again and some of my copies are looking pretty ragged.
> 
> The new Mozart 225 has soooooooooooo many horrendously lousy recordings in it. Why they couldn't just add a few new things that weren't in the original set and leave the majority of the original fantastic recordings in the set I will never understand. That seems to be the trend today though I guess, replace great recordings with lousy ones.


Desperation to get rid of the name Philips is the answer and do trying people to buy the new one with some "newly" discovered pieces.


----------



## Selby

millionrainbows said:


> Milhaud, Complete String Quartets on Naive. Out-of-print and overpriced, if available at all.


My local library actually has this set, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Pugg

Still waiting for La Navarraise by Jules Massenet with Lucia Popp, come one Sony do us a favour.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I want this but cannot find a copy. I have two of the operas on DVD that have arias on this disk (Haydee and Dinorah) and she is very good. See article about this disk.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I want this but cannot find a copy. I have two of the operas on DVD that have arias on this disk (Haydee and Dinorah) and she is very good. See article about this disk.


Quick search with BookButler, still for sale at Amazon.


----------



## Zarzuela

Pugg said:


> and Thais with Carreras and Moffo, despite the decline in Moffo's voice I can't believe it's never released.


As and ye shall receive. It was released on CD in mid-February.


----------



## Zarzuela

Zarzuela said:


> As and ye shall receive. It was released on CD in mid-February.


Make that "ask." Wish we had an edit feature here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Quick search with BookButler, still for sale at Amazon.


I get zero hits on BookButler or even Google. Perhaps you send me a link to it on Amazon.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I get zero hits on BookButler or even Google. Perhaps you send me a link to it on Amazon.


If you put the name from the artist in BookButler she comes, up.
Hope this helps.
http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=7619930310511
( Europa Amazon only, no clue about shipping cost.)


----------



## Pugg

Zarzuela said:


> As and ye shall receive. It was released on CD in mid-February.


I do have already, same day as release.


Zarzuela said:


> Make that "ask." Wish we had an edit feature here.


You can edit if you have more posts , see rules and regulations.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> If you put the name from the artist in BookButler she comes, up.
> Hope this helps.
> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=7619930310511
> ( Europa Amazon only, no clue about shipping cost.)


Thank you very much. I see one has to search on "French Opera Arias (Jourdan, Philippe)" and it comes up on Amazon and Ebay. I was searching on singers name and no hits. Amazon USA wants $75! There were two lowest price offerings on UK Amazon, one penny apart in price, both new. One ships to USA one does not. Works for me. I got it ordered new off Amazon UK shipped for $17 total!

That is great when TC members can help feed each others CD addictions like this, as well as with all sorts of suggestions by just posting current listening.

Although it appears you searched on bar code, but even Barcodelookup.com did not list it as available: https://www.barcodelookup.com/7619930310511


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Thank you very much. I see one has to search on "French Opera Arias (Jourdan, Philippe)" and it comes up on Amazon and Ebay. I was searching on singers name and no hits. Amazon USA wants $75! There were two lowest price offerings on UK Amazon, one penny apart in price, both new. One ships to USA one does not. Works for me. I got it ordered new off Amazon UK shipped for $17 total!
> 
> That is great when TC members can help feed each others CD addictions like this, as well as with all sorts of suggestions by just posting current listening.


As always my pleasure.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This looks like a good one, but there are few listings and very pricy used.


----------



## Pugg

The cover does suits the title.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> The cover does suits the title.


Hmmm. I was so wrapped up in the great names on this one that I totally overlooked the incongruous cover.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Hmmm. I was so wrapped up in the great names on this one that I totally overlooked the incongruous cover.


Sometimes I can read you like a book. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couple used listings at atrocious prices. This one is live with much stage noises but very dynamic performance (Listen to clips here):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Would love to find this one at a reasonable price (sound clips--check out track 3 on disk 2):


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Would love to find this one at a reasonable price (sound clips--check out track 3 on disk 2):


Are you sure you don't have it already 
No offence.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Are you sure you don't have it already
> No offence.


I appreciate the double check. Oh if only I had it. I have the other one and the sound is not that good. Notice different singers:


----------



## Selby

I've been wanting Ogdon's Sorabji recording for a long time but haven't been willing to spend US$100 on it:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Selby said:


> I've been wanting Ogdon's Sorabji recording for a long time but haven't been willing to spend US$100 on it:


Not only the price, but how do you roll that title off your tongue? Just think if you called your local record store and tried to tell them the title!

Some creative searching perhaps may bring it up. Try ISBN (Bar Code), ASIN, whatever. Different parts of the title or such. Use Google and Bookbutler.com also. Occasionally you may find what you are looking for. I wanted the Pasiello Nina with Muti (post 41 above) and it was listing for $300, then saw one on Amazon UK for around $65 (more in USD), but finally got a listing for $23 with no image and very little identifying info, but searching the ASIN provided came up with the Muti recording. I emailed the Muti cover and asked if that was it. It was. Now it is in transit to my house.


----------



## Pugg

Come on Sony/RCA , give us Massenet -La Navarraise with Lucia Popp, Alain Vanzo, Gerard Souzay*


----------



## agoukass

There are three Pearl Gemm CDs of Chaliapin singing Russian music that I would like to have. I would have snapped them up at my local bookstore in Washington, DC, but I never had the money and someone bought them before I did. They're worth a great deal on Amazon.com.


----------



## Selby

Florestan said:


> Not only the price, but how do you roll that title off your tongue? Just think if you called your local record store and tried to tell them the title!
> 
> Some creative searching perhaps may bring it up. Try ISBN (Bar Code), ASIN, whatever. Different parts of the title or such. Use Google and Bookbutler.com also. Occasionally you may find what you are looking for. I wanted the Pasiello Nina with Muti (post 41 above) and it was listing for $300, then saw one on Amazon UK for around $65 (more in USD), but finally got a listing for $23 with no image and very little identifying info, but searching the ASIN provided came up with the Muti recording. I emailed the Muti cover and asked if that was it. It was. Now it is in transit to my house.


Well, I finally got it! 
Paid $58 after negotiating with a Canadian seller on eBay; still more than I wanted to pay. 
For context, currently the cheapest market prices are as follows:
Amazon US: $134
Amazon UK: $64
eBay: $112
Presto Classical: unavailable









Sidenote: I've never tried to order from Amazon UK from the US - does anyone else have experience doing this?

EDIT: Well, the seller just cancelled my order, so, I guess I'm still shopping.


----------



## wkasimer

agoukass said:


> There are three Pearl Gemm CDs of Chaliapin singing Russian music that I would like to have. I would have snapped them up at my local bookstore in Washington, DC, but I never had the money and someone bought them before I did. They're worth a great deal on Amazon.com.


This may or may not be good news to you, but Marston Records is issuing Chaliapin's complete recordings as a 13 CD set:

https://www.marstonrecords.com/pages/future

I haven't heard the Pearl CD's, but IIRC, they featured the dreaded transfers of Haynes and Atwell - no doubt that Marston will do much, much better than that.

I don't have a lot of Chaliapin (but I will once the Marston is issued), but there's a nice Naxos double CD set, and the Arbiter discs are well done.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Couple used listings at atrocious prices. This one is live with much stage noises but very dynamic performance (Listen to clips here):


I finally got this one after intensive searching and something came up with no image and almost no info. It was $27.26 shipped and the stated condition was "Used - Good - Disc 1-2 and Booklet." I sent them the picture above and asked if it was indeed that set because if it is I probably will buy it. They responded quickly and I purchased it as fast. It is everything I expected it to be and definitely satisfies me next to the wonderful Bartoli DVD of the same opera. Well worth the money and as a benefit, the money helps support a library.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very much would like to add this to my collection but am not finding it for less than about $17 shipped used, and that is a bit much for a highlights disk, but I do think the singing on this is better than any other Martha on CD.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Very much would like to add this to my collection but am not finding it for less than about $17 shipped used, and that is a bit much for a highlights disk, but I do think the singing on this is better than any other Martha on CD.


It's never been a complete recording Florestan, German tradition to record highlights and or translate them in German,
I have La Boheme with Popp/ Araiza, the same as above and in German , just highlights.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> It's never been a complete recording Florestan, German tradition to record highlights and or translate them in German,
> I have La Boheme with Popp/ Araiza, the same as above and in German , just highlights.


I did wonder why there was no complete recording listed. I'll keep my eyes open for a better price someday. There are a couple of good prices in Europe but either the seller is not shipping to the US or the shipping is expensive.


----------



## Holden4th

Never made it to CD unfortunately.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> Never made it to CD unfortunately.


Have you ever tried: Miceál O'Rourke, fantastic recorded and played.


----------



## Holden4th

In my opinion, O'Rourke (like O'Conor and others) don't play his music correctly. What drives me nuts about it is the excessive use of rubato which would not have been heard in Beethoven's day - Hummel was his contemporary. This and slow tempos turn the music into syrupy affected mush and as a result lose the drama that is inherent in the music. Chopin's Nocturnes have drama and so do Field's. Noel Lee takes the correct approach in my opinion. The best Field Nocturne I've heard played is by Myra Hess from a 1930 recording. It's on Youtube. She finds the drama and contrasts that I'm sure Field intended. You can hear it in his sonatas so why not in the Nocturnes. 

The part I find really mystifying is that record companies think "Oh well, Field was Irish so the best pianist must be an Irishman." This doesn't take into account that his formative musical years were in London, arriving when he was 12 where he studied with Muzio Clementi. Furthermore, he settled in Russia at the age of 18 and stayed there for 27 years.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> In my opinion, O'Rourke (like O'Conor and others) don't play his music correctly. What drives me nuts about it is the excessive use of rubato which would not have been heard in Beethoven's day - Hummel was his contemporary. This and slow tempos turn the music into syrupy affected mush and as a result lose the drama that is inherent in the music. Chopin's Nocturnes have drama and so do Field's. Noel Lee takes the correct approach in my opinion. The best Field Nocturne I've heard played is by Myra Hess from a 1930 recording. It's on Youtube. She finds the drama and contrasts that I'm sure Field intended. You can hear it in his sonatas so why not in the Nocturnes.
> 
> The part I find really mystifying is that record companies think "Oh well, Field was Irish so the best pianist must be an Irishman." This doesn't take into account that his formative musical years were in London, arriving when he was 12 where he studied with Muzio Clementi. Furthermore, he settled in Russia at the age of 18 and stayed there for 27 years.


This never crossed my mind ( the red) but thanks for your responding , will keep our fingers crossed that one day your favourite comes out.


----------



## Larkenfield

Merl said:


> Used to have this on LP but it disappeared many years ago. One of the great 7ths. I can get it on mp3 but I want it on CD or in lossless. Top of my 'want' list. Drat!


The Paul Paray can be found as a Pristine Audio CD at MusicWeb: 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Aug10/Beethoven_6_pasc206.htm


----------



## Pugg

​
I am searching for this one .


----------



## Larkenfield

Pugg said:


> ​
> I am searching for this one .


Hi Pugg. This has been transferred as a 2002 CD release from Italy but is evidently hard to find. It's also available as an MP3 download at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007Y9LMDE/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

CD Info: [video]https://goo.gl/images/gyjF4p[/video]

SALOMON JADASSOHN (1831-1902): Piano Trio No. 4 in C Minor, Op. 85, Piano Quartet in C Minor, Op. 77, Piano Quintet in G Minor, Op. 126. Jadassohn came from a Jewish family in Breslau (Silesia) and studied in Leipzig under Hauptmann and Rietz and had Moscheles as a piano teacher (as well as a spell with Liszt in Weimar). Known as a pedagogue and a master of counterpoint (who left several treatises on theory), his students included Busoni, Delius, Grieg and Weingartner among others but his music (extensive, with four symphonies and two piano concertos in addition to much chamber music) has been forgotten. The three works recorded here are late, dating between 1884-97, but still show the influence of Mendelssohn in their scherzos, a melodic gift and the general musical ethos of Schumann (although Jadassohn was a Wagner partisan) in addition to the expected contrapuntal mastery. Birgitta Wollenweber (piano), Matthias Wollong, Jörg Fassmann (violas), Hartmut Rohde (viola), Michael Sanderling (cello). Real Sound RS 051-0036 (Italy) 02E049 $16.98

Maybe you'll luck out and find it. --Lark


----------



## Pugg

> Hi Pugg. This has been transferred as a 2002 CD release from Italy but is evidently hard to find. It's also available as an MP3 download at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


Thank you very much for the info, the download part I knew ( I have nothing streamed on my P.C) the other is new to me, will do some more searching.


----------



## Larkenfield

Thank you very much for the info, the download part I knew ( I have nothing streamed on my P.C) the other is new to me, will do some more searching.
---
You're welcome. Good luck. If this is any example, this sounds like an exceptionally fine album... I hear something very pure in the sincerity of his musical ideas (and nothing reminds me of Mendelssohn).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I fancied getting this as I wanted a recording of the violin concertos featuring a Soviet violinist, a Soviet orchestra and a Soviet conductor but prices have been prohibitive for some time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> Thank you very much for the info, the download part I knew ( I have nothing streamed on my P.C) the other is new to me, will do some more searching.
> ---
> You're welcome. Good luck. If this is any example, this sounds like an exceptionally fine album... I hear something very pure in the sincerity of his musical ideas (and nothing reminds me of Mendelssohn).


This is very good music. Thanks for posting. We should get many members of TC to petition the record company to re-release this, eh?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Medea.*
( highlights on vinyl)
Eileen Farrell/ André Turp/ Ezio Flagello.
Arnold Gamson conducting.

Alas this one made it not to CD till now.


----------



## Merl

I wish Georgescu's Beethoven cycle with the Staatliche Philharmonie Bukarest would be issued digitally. I used to have an mp3 rip of the 5th and 7th from this set (thanks to a blogger who posted mp3 rips of out-of-print recordings) but lost it in a hard-drive crash years ago. If I recall the 7th was a really good account.


----------



## Holden4th

There’s a Japanese CD set on Amazon. Just type in his name and it should come up first.


----------



## Pugg

One of my wishes fulfilled :angel:


----------



## Melvin

I managed to get this one for less than $25 on deutsch amazon a little while ago. (I only justify paying that much because of the piano quintet, and it's selling for $50 elsewhere)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...UTF8&qid=1515917136&sr=1-6&keywords=Jadassohn


----------



## Taplow

Just about everything on my wishlist is rare or out of print. But not because the recording itself is necessarily rare. Record labels are always re-issuing works, usually in cut-price editions (e.g. "The Originals" series or the Sony/RCA "Masters" series), or with new, unattractive artwork (EMI's cut price opera series, Decca Duo). These new, bargain editions and boxes often come with reduced or no liner notes, and no libretto for operas. This is, to me, not a bargain, and I would much rather hunt down the original release, with original artwork, original liner notes and a full libretto. Sometimes the wait pays off and I manage to pick them up at a price that is comparable to the newer re-issue. Other times I am prepared to pay a little more, depending on what it is. It does mean a lot of extra work on my part to hunt these original releases down, but in the end I have something I truly treasure and am proud of. And the hunt is part of the fun!

Does anyone else share this obsession?


----------



## david johnson

Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" on Nonesuch/Boulez/ORTF. I have the lp, but haven't found a cd. Also, Thor Johnson conducting a Danish orchestra in Sibelius 1.


----------



## DavidA

Notice the work of Julius Katchen is now making a come back.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milestones...e=UTF8&qid=1515930382&sr=8-2&keywords=katchen

Some of these recordings introduced me to classical music. He died aged 42


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Just about everything on my wishlist is rare or out of print. But not because the recording itself is necessarily rare. Record labels are always re-issuing works, usually in cut-price editions (e.g. "The Originals" series or the Sony/RCA "Masters" series), or with new, unattractive artwork (EMI's cut price opera series, Decca Duo). These new, bargain editions and boxes often come with reduced or no liner notes, and no libretto for operas. This is, to me, not a bargain, and I would much rather hunt down the original release, with original artwork, original liner notes and a full libretto. Sometimes the wait pays off and I manage to pick them up at a price that is comparable to the newer re-issue. Other times I am prepared to pay a little more, depending on what it is. It does mean a lot of extra work on my part to hunt these original releases down, but in the end I have something I truly treasure and am proud of. And the hunt is part of the fun!
> 
> Does anyone else share this obsession?


I know the feeling but I always say to myself: just buy it, the chance of for example the Massenet CD ( post 69) will ever be released again other than this is next to nothing . I have two Norma's with Souliotis from Japan, beautiful cover but small booklet with text in Japanese. So I rest my thoughts, rather having this then nothing.


----------



## fluteman

Heck148 said:


> All of the old Philadelphia Chamber Orchestra with A. Brusilov conducting should be re-issued - originally on RCA - there were some real treasures - ReDiscovery [D. Gideon] released a few some years back - the superb Brahms Serenade #1, and some others
> I wish that the original Concert-Disc recordings of the NY Woodwind 5tet would be issued complete - these have appeared on alternate labels, but some are missing - among the most notable - the Beethoven Chamber music disc - 6tet, 8tet and Rondino for WoodWinds...
> I doubt we will ever see these tho - the market is pretty small.


If you still do vinyl, the NY Woodwind Quintet LPs are still pretty easy to find and not too expensive, including the Beethoven pieces. For me, I searched long and hard for another version of my favorite of these, the Beethoven Septet Op. 20, with: Budapest String Quartet (without Alexander Schneider); Julian Levine, double bass; David Oppenheim, clarinet; Eli Carmen, bassoon; John Barrows, horn. Made in the early 1960s, but apparently not released by Columbia until circa 1975, and then only in Japan and Germany. I finally found a mint copy of the LP for $20, but I never saw it on CD. The NYWWQ version, with members of the Fine Arts SQ, is much easier to find, on LP, at least.


----------



## joen_cph

david johnson said:


> Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" on Nonesuch/*Boulez*/ORTF. I have the lp, but haven't found a cd. Also, Thor Johnson conducting a Danish orchestra in Sibelius 1.


There once was a release on the Ades label, but it is also rare

https://www.google.dk/search?q=sacr...hXCVywKHd3gC3UQ9QEIMDAC#imgrc=lJMLyL5nkZ6xoM:


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> ..... from Japan, beautiful cover but small booklet with text in Japanese. So I rest my thoughts, rather having this than nothing.


Yes, this is often the only way to go - or downloads, often without booklets.


----------



## Josquin13

Along with Million Rainbows, I'd like to see the box set of the complete string quartets of Darius Milhaud performed by Quatour Parisii reissued!!! A couple of years ago I found the set at an affordable price, but frustratingly the package never arrived in the mail. I've been enjoying Milhaud's chamber music a good deal lately--via Ensemble Polytonaal on Channel Classics, and am now ready to explore his string quartets, especially those recordings by Quatour Parisii, an ensemble that I've come to admire.










https://www.amazon.com/Milhaud-Cham...515978902&sr=1-1&keywords=ensemble+polytonaal

I'd also like to see pianist Edward Kilenyi's recordings released on CD: especially his Debussy Preludes, Schumann, etc..









Speaking of pianists, I've also had some bad luck acquiring the Marcelle Meyer French EMI box set. Like the other set, I once found it at an afforable price, but the package got lost in the mail. Yes, I know there's a less expensive version of this set on a bargain label, but the French EMI remasters are supposed to be exceptional (as they were for François & Cziffera), so I'd like to find the EMI set instead.









Finally, I'd like to see the Heritage box sets of Claudio Arrau's complete Schumann & Chopin Philips recordings reissued (along with the rest of the series). I own the Debussy & Liszt Heritage box sets, and have found the remasters significantly better than the Philips CDs. Which I treasure, because Arrau had such a distinctive piano tone. So I've been trying to find the Schumann & Chopin sets for many years now, & they're never been remotely affordable. Perhaps the soon to be released box set of Arrau's complete Philips recordings will use the Heritage remasters? If so, I'll be buying it.

https://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Works-...qid=1515979477&sr=1-5&keywords=Arrau+heritage

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Work...&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=Arrau+heritage+debussy


----------



## Larkenfield

Josquin13 said:


> Along with Million Rainbows, I'd like to see the box set of the complete string quartets of Darius Milhaud performed by Quatour Parisii reissued!!! A couple of years ago I found the set at an affordable price, but frustratingly the package never arrived in the mail. I've been enjoying Milhaud's chamber music a good deal lately--via Ensemble Polytonaal on Channel Classics, and am now ready to explore his string quartets, especially those recordings by Quatour Parisii, an ensemble that I've come to admire.


Quatour Parisii is wonderful. I can hear why you admire them. Such delightful, unforced music. Here's two of their Milhaud performances... and for those new to the composer, what a great introduction...


----------



## Josquin13

Nice to see you around here, Lark. Actually, the second link you've made is to Milhaud's late Piano Quartet, Op. 417, from 1966, performed by Ensemble Polytonaal (a group that I also mentioned favorably above). I agree, it's a gorgeous, fluent or as you say "unforced" chamber work. (Milhaud must have composed relatively fast, considering that he reached over 400 works in his opus.) I'll try to listen to Quatour Parisii's Milhaud SQs on You Tube--thanks for reminding me that they've been posted there (or at least some portion of them).

By the way, another bonus to the Quatour Parisii set is that they have soprano Véronique Dietschy singing with them on Milhaud's elegiac String Quartet No. 3. She makes ideal choice, in my view, having heard her wonderful Faure, Debussy, and Duparc.


----------



## Merl

Holden4th said:


> There's a Japanese CD set on Amazon. Just type in his name and it should come up first.


Are you sure? All Nine Symphonies? Please bear in mind I wouldn't pay silly money for it either.

Edit: just found it on Amazon US for $79 second-hand. No chance!


----------



## Eramire156

Merl said:


> I wish Georgescu's Beethoven cycle with the Staatliche Philharmonie Bukarest would be issued digitally. I used to have an mp3 rip of the 5th and 7th from this set (thanks to a blogger who posted mp3 rips of out-of-print recordings) but lost it in a hard-drive crash years ago. If I recall the 7th was a really good account.


Georgescu conducting Beethoven Symphony no. 7, but with Czech Philharmonic is available via google play

https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Czech_Philharmonic_Orchestra_Beethoven_Symphony_No?id=Bjoszxokmof3wbr4qtpcixoece4&hl=en


----------



## Merl

Eramire156 said:


> Georgescu conducting Beethoven Symphony no. 7, but with Czech Philharmonic is available via google play
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Czech_Philharmonic_Orchestra_Beethoven_Symphony_No?id=Bjoszxokmof3wbr4qtpcixoece4&hl=en


I know. I have that one. I'm after the full Bucharest cycle but thanks anyway.


----------



## Josquin13

If I may, yes, the Enesco Beethoven cycle is available on a Japanese release via Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/ベートーヴェン-ジョルジ...42642&sr=8-1&keywords=george+enescu+beethoven

It was also released by the Lys label in a 6 CD box set, as Volume 1 of an Enescu series. But the Lys issue appears to be out of print, and may be harder to find now, or at least more pricey. Though Amazon does have a listing for it:

https://www.amazon.com/Georgesu-con...16053203&sr=1-1&keywords=enescu+beethoven+lys


----------



## Manxfeeder

I wish someone like Brilliant would rerelease the Kondrashin Shostakovich symphony cycle.


----------



## jegreenwood

Manxfeeder said:


> I wish someone like Brilliant would rerelease the Kondrashin Shostakovich symphony cycle.
> 
> View attachment 100906


Available on Tidal and Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jegreenwood said:


> Available on Tidal and Spotify.


Thanks. But personally, I'd like to own them.


----------



## jegreenwood

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks. But personally, I'd like to own them.


Does that mean you won't listen to them on Spotify or Tidal even if that is the only choice? That's what I don't get.


----------



## Taplow

Manxfeeder said:


> I wish someone like Brilliant would rerelease the Kondrashin Shostakovich symphony cycle.
> 
> View attachment 100906


I managed to pick this up recently on the second hand market, for a not unreasonable price. It's out there if you're patient enough.


----------



## Selby

My classical recording unicorn: The 5-box, 58-disc Toru Takemitsu set.

There is currently 1 listed at Discogs for US $2,000.

https://www.discogs.com/Toru-Takemitsu-Complete-Takemitsu-Edition/release/3751876


----------



## The Deacon

Vaughan Williams:

Story of a Flemish Farm

Songs of the 4 Seasons



(and I believe there is a Harmonica & Strings, but it does not show-up on Wiki)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Selby said:


> My classical recording unicorn: The 5-box, 58-disc Toru Takemitsu set.
> 
> There is currently 1 listed at Discogs for US $2,000.
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Toru-Takemitsu-Complete-Takemitsu-Edition/release/3751876


I've never heard of Toru Takemitsu, but that sure is a beautifully packaged set.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> I managed to pick this up recently on the second hand market, for a not unreasonable price. It's out there if you're patient enough.


Or search well, wild guess that Brilliant never getting their hands on it due too copy right and can't release it for super bargain price.


----------



## Marinera

Esther Lamandier's whole discography is out of print. I want it back especially Cantigas de Santa Maria and Decameron they're out of print since the 80's, I can't comprehend why that is. I haven't heard her other recordings, but I believe that they should be good too. So perhaps a small box set release would be nice. 

Then there's C.P.E. Bach played by Racha Arodaky on Zig Zag label.

Veronique Dietschy's Debussy separate cds or box set. They're now available only as part of the 18 cd Debussy box-set.


Paisiello - Musiche per la settimana santa/ Mi-Jung Won/ Ubaldi

Also, Claudio Arrau Schubert piano sonatas - Heritage. His D960 is my favourite version amd I like all his Schubert.


----------



## wkasimer

Telemann Suite in A minor, with David Munrow:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Taplow said:


> I managed to pick this up recently on the second hand market, for a not unreasonable price. It's out there if you're patient enough.


Lucky! I've been looking around and haven't seen anything under $100.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jegreenwood said:


> Does that mean you won't listen to them on Spotify or Tidal even if that is the only choice? That's what I don't get.


I have no problem with Spotify or Tidal.


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Telemann Suite in A minor, with David Munrow:
> 
> View attachment 100939


Are you sure this is never been released on Testament label?


----------



## wkasimer

Pugg said:


> Are you sure this is never been released on Testament label?


Yes - in fact, this may be the only Munrow recording that Testament hasn't issued. It did appear on CD in Japan, but it's OOP and ridiculously expensive on the used CD market.


----------



## fluteman

Speaking of Testament, they reissued most, but not all, of the material from the ten (by my count) LPs that the Juilliard String Quartet made for RCA circa 1957-1963. I posted the details on another forum a few years ago, but don't have it handy at the moment. I can't imagine why they wouldn't reissue all of it.


----------



## wkasimer

fluteman said:


> Speaking of Testament, they reissued most, but not all, of the material from the ten (by my count) LPs that the Juilliard String Quartet made for RCA circa 1957-1963. I posted the details on another forum a few years ago, but don't have it handy at the moment. I can't imagine why they wouldn't reissue all of it.
> View attachment 101083


Most, if not all of these were recently issued in a big RCA Living Stereo box. They're also on Spotify.


----------



## fluteman

wkasimer said:


> Most, if not all of these were recently issued in a big RCA Living Stereo box. They're also on Spotify.


Thanks, I'll check that out. But I suspect it's most, but not all, of the original material. Testament split up the original LPs from 1957 to 1963, and 10 LPs became (I think) four CDs released in 2005. What's missing from their 2005 reissue is: Dvorak Op. 61, Wolf Italian Serenade, Mozart K. 387, and Beethoven Op. 95, 132 and 135.
OK, the big 2016 RCA living stereo box has seven of the 10 original LPs, but not the first two, the Mozart and Haydn ones from 1957 that were only issued in mono, LM 2167 and 2168, nor the final one, RCA LSC 2765, Beethoven Op. 132. Still, that's an impressive collection.


----------



## joen_cph

Selby said:


> My classical recording unicorn: The 5-box, 58-disc Toru Takemitsu set.
> 
> There is currently 1 listed at Discogs for US $2,000.
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Toru-Takemitsu-Complete-Takemitsu-Edition/release/3751876


Nice, I did not know it existed; got curious & checked the 12 CD box in there with orchestral works to see how much I didn´t own:
http://www.soundtrackcollector.com/...Takemitsu+Edition+1+Orchestral+Works+STZ+1-12


----------



## Rangstrom

My current project is the listen to all my cassettes to find out which ones have become unplayable (I have 500+ so this will take some time). So far it is running somewhere between 5-10%. What shocks me is that many that need replacement are not on cd--most recently Dart performing the Bach French Suites on clavichord and Los Romeros playing concertante works of Torroba.


----------



## fluteman

Rangstrom said:


> My current project is the listen to all my cassettes to find out which ones have become unplayable (I have 500+ so this will take some time). So far it is running somewhere between 5-10%. What shocks me is that many that need replacement are not on cd--most recently Dart performing the Bach French Suites on clavichord and Los Romeros playing concertante works of Torroba.


That's a project. I found the most common problem is they became wound too tightly. My solution was to insert a pencil into the spool and slowly and patiently wind and unwind them until they loosened up a bit. So long as I kept the tape heads cleaned, they lasted quite a long time otherwise.


----------



## Pugg

Melvin said:


> View attachment 100858
> 
> I managed to get this one for less than $25 on deutsch amazon a little while ago. (I only justify paying that much because of the piano quintet, and it's selling for $50 elsewhere)
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...UTF8&qid=1515917136&sr=1-6&keywords=Jadassohn


I found it also, €19,00 shipped.


----------



## premont

Rangstrom said:


> My current project is the listen to all my cassettes to find out which ones have become unplayable (I have 500+ so this will take some time). So far it is running somewhere between 5-10%. What shocks me is that many that need replacement are not on cd--most recently *Dart performing the Bach French Suites on clavichord *and Los Romeros playing concertante works of Torroba.


https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...hurston-dart-plays-bach-french-suites-purcell


----------



## geralmar

!

Pierre-Michel Le Conte, conductor. Mid 1950s, probably from the Concert Hall label. This is the U.S. release on Perfect, an Epic subsidiary bargain label. (Epic itself was a subsidiary of Columbia). A couple years ago I tried to buy the stereo LP from an ebay seller for the asked $7; but he would only accept payment through Pay Pal, which my wife vetoed. The current price on Amazon is $199, which is absurd.

Nothing special. (I have the mono LP). Really just an artifact of my youth.


----------



## Rangstrom

Fluteman--I tried winding the Torroba 2 times which worked well for 1/2 of side one, then things fell apart. Thanks for the tip though. I'll try it on other troublesome cassettes.

Premont--thank you for the link.


----------



## fluteman

Rangstrom said:


> Fluteman--I tried winding the Torroba 2 times which worked well for 1/2 of side one, then things fell apart. Thanks for the tip though. I'll try it on other troublesome cassettes.
> 
> Premont--thank you for the link.


I should also have mentioned, for really bad ones, you have to remove the spools from the cassette to work on them. Again, this is for when the tape is wound too tightly, a common problem, but not the only problem that occurs with heavily used cassettes. Overall, a good, durable technology imo, especially if you used good Maxell or TDK cassettes to make your tapes. I've moved on from it, but if you taped great live concerts from the radio, they aren't necessarily replaceable, as I'm sure you realize. Good luck.


----------



## shadowdancer

A rare recording worth listening (I had the opportunity to do it a long time ago...).
As far as I know, there are no digital media (flac files) of this recording available on the well known sellers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been keeping a beady eye on this for a long while now - current asking prices far too high but as I have managed to snare a couple in this series before I'm not giving up just yet.


----------



## shadowdancer

Another one from Melodiya that is hard to find. Unfortunately, one of the best appassionata's ever recorded:


----------



## Holden4th

shadowdancer said:


> Another one from Melodiya that is hard to find. Unfortunately, one of the best appassionata's ever recorded:


Yes indeed and one of only two of Richter's recording of the Pathetique. Fortunately I have this CD and agree about the performance. However, if you want an even better performance, in the same vein, of Op 57, the Gilels live Moscow performance on Jan 14 1961 is what I recommend and it's available on Brilliant Classics. You can also hear it on Youtube and Spotify.


----------



## Marc

Pugg said:


> One of my wishes fulfilled :angel:


Any reissue with Lucia Popp :angel: is: :clap: :tiphat:.


----------



## Eramire156

elgars ghost said:


> I've been keeping a beady eye on this for a long while now - current asking prices far too high but as I have managed to snare a couple in this series before I'm not giving up just yet.


If you can live with MP3s look like it's available on Google play. It is a stunning performance. Did you try jpc, looks to available incl. the complete set of Symphonies.

Cheers.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> I've been keeping a beady eye on this for a long while now - current asking prices far too high but as I have managed to snare a couple in this series before I'm not giving up just yet.


I have this entire set ripped to mp3 for the car. It's a great cycle.


----------



## larold




----------



## Merl

larold said:


> View attachment 101559


----------



## jegreenwood

Eramire156 said:


> If you can live with MP3s look like it's available on Google play. It is a stunning performance. Did you try jpc, looks to available incl. the complete set of Symphonies.
> 
> Cheers.


Entire cycle on MP3 or FLAC purchasable from Tidal.

http://tidal.com/us/store/album/46240644


----------



## Pugg

larold said:


> View attachment 101559


----------



## jegreenwood

Right now I can't reply with quote, but I wanted to point out that the Richter/Beethoven album is also available as a purchasable download from Tidal.

http://tidal.com/us/store/album/30812983

Tidal has quite a few OOP titles available for streaming. I don't know how many of them are also available for purchase, but it's worth checking out.

I'm weighing a purchase of Miles Davis's complete Plugged Nickel box set, now commanding a price of $150 (cheapest used) on Amazon. I've been streaming it frequently, but I am afraid it may vanish one day if I don't buy it.


----------



## shadowdancer

jegreenwood said:


> Right now I can't reply with quote, but I wanted to point out that the Richter/Beethoven album is also available as a purchasable download from Tidal.
> 
> http://tidal.com/us/store/album/30812983
> 
> Tidal has quite a few OOP titles available for streaming. I don't know how many of them are also available for purchase, but it's worth checking out.
> 
> I'm weighing a purchase of Miles Davis's complete Plugged Nickel box set, now commanding a price of $150 (cheapest used) on Amazon. I've been streaming it frequently, but I am afraid it may vanish one day if I don't buy it.


Thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## Merl

I really want Macal's OOP Koss Dvorak cycle (I was reminded of it today whilst posting in another thread) without paying silly money. I have the 3rd Symphony from this set and it's really impressive but I hear that there are even better accounts of the 7th and 8th. Macal's Dvorak has always been excellent.


----------



## Lionheart

I would donate an organ for this one.......any organ......and I'm not referring to the instrument:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - violin concertos 1 & 2. Leonid Kogan (1) and David Oistrakh (2) with the Moscow PO conducted by Kirill Kondrashin. As this is the Russian Disc label I'm guessing that they are live performances from the 1960s or early 1970s. Even if the sonics are a woolly and the audience a bit phlegmy I still want this - but not at current asking prices...


----------



## Pugg

Lionheart said:


> I would donate an organ for this one.......any organ......and I'm not referring to the instrument:
> 
> View attachment 102648


Still for sale, coast less then a organ 

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=3298490077283


----------



## jegreenwood

Lionheart said:


> I would donate an organ for this one.......any organ......and I'm not referring to the instrument:
> 
> View attachment 102648


You can stream it (CD Quality) from Tidal or purchase it as a CD quality download from Presto for USD 12.


----------



## Lionheart

Pugg said:


> Still for sale, coast less then a organ
> 
> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=3298490077283


I don't have a credit card


----------



## Lionheart

jegreenwood said:


> You can stream it (CD Quality) from Tidal or purchase it as a CD quality download from Presto for USD 12.


Thank you for the tip, but I don't stream my music. I'm one of those people who thinks that if they don't own a physical copy they don't really "own it".


----------



## Pugg

Lionheart said:


> I don't have a credit card


Did you ever try eBay, there you can become member from Pay pal which goes with your bank account no need for credit card there.


----------



## Lionheart

Pugg said:


> Did you ever try eBay, there you can become member from Pay pal which goes with your bank account no need for credit card there.


Yes, but on Ebay it's 60 dollars plus 20 dollars shipping from US.
That's more than I payed for my TELDEC Bach edition


----------



## jegreenwood

Lionheart said:


> Thank you for the tip, but I don't stream my music. I'm one of those people who thinks that if they don't own a physical copy they don't really "own it".


What if you purchase the download from PrestoClassical and burn it onto a CD-R. You can also purchase it from Tidal. The cost for CD Quality FLAC is $18, but they will accept PayPal.


----------



## Lionheart

jegreenwood said:


> What if you purchase the download from PrestoClassical and burn it onto a CD-R. You can also purchase it from Tidal. The cost for CD Quality FLAC is $18, but they will accept PayPal.


I used to hire CD's from the library and burn them to CD-R, but after a few years my entire collection went brown with CD rot. I have drawers full of rotten unplayable CD's. This is because burning CD's at home is an entirely different process from how they do it at the record companies. I think they physically print the info onto the disk, but don't quote me on that.

And besides, not having the booklet and the print on the CD.....it's just not the same.

I'll just have to continue to listen to the CD compressed at a 128Kb/s on youtube before I muster up the courage and the cash to buy it 

The problem is that it's not like other music, where you can just listen to a different version. Mouton's livres pour le luth have almost never been recorded. This CD is one of only 2 or 3 recordings out there, and none of the other performers are as distinguished as Hopkinson Smith.

P.S. I've also contacted Brilliant classics with the request that they make a recording of Mouton's lute works and they said they'll discuss it with one of their lutenists. So hopefully they're interested in the project.


----------



## satoru

How about Rameau's harpsichord works by Scott Ross? I'm still looking for the CD ...


----------



## jegreenwood

Lionheart said:


> I used to hire CD's from the library and burn them to CD-R, but after a few years my entire collection went brown with CD rot. I have drawers full of rotten unplayable CD's. This is because burning CD's at home is an entirely different process from how they do it at the record companies. I think they physically print the info onto the disk, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> And besides, not having the booklet and the print on the CD.....it's just not the same.
> 
> I'll just have to continue to listen to the CD compressed at a 128Kb/s on youtube before I muster up the courage and the cash to buy it
> 
> The problem is that it's not like other music, where you can just listen to a different version. Mouton's livres pour le luth have almost never been recorded. This CD is one of only 2 or 3 recordings out there, and none of the other performers are as distinguished as Hopkinson Smith.
> 
> P.S. I've also contacted Brilliant classics with the request that they make a recording of Mouton's lute works and they said they'll discuss it with one of their lutenists. So hopefully they're interested in the project.


I am aware that CD-Rs differ from regular CDs, although with a one or two exceptions, mine have been playable for more than a decade. But even with the problems you describe, that is not a valid reason for eschewing downloads. You will have FLAC files. As long as you keep proper back-ups, you can always burn a new disc if one goes bad. In fact you may not even need a back-up (although of course I recommend that you have one). It appears Presto keeps track of your orders and allows you to download again if necessary. (I've never tried this.)

So really, it's only the absence of the booklet and print on the disc that keeps you from downloading. My priorities are different. I have over a half dozen of the Hopkinson Smith Astree recordings (some as re-released on Naive). I have also favorited Hopkinson Smith on Tidal HiFi giving me access to a dozen or so more. To listen to this beautifully recorded music at 128 kbps seems a crime.


----------



## Lionheart

jegreenwood said:


> I am aware that CD-Rs differ from regular CDs, although with a one or two exceptions, mine have been playable for more than a decade. But even with the problems you describe, that is not a valid reason for eschewing downloads. You will have FLAC files. As long as you keep proper back-ups, you can always burn a new disc if one goes bad. In fact you may not even need a back-up (although of course I recommend that you have one). It appears Presto keeps track of your orders and allows you to download again if necessary. (I've never tried this.) So really, it's only the absence of the booklet and print on the disc that keeps you from downloading. My priorities are different. I have over a half dozen of the Hopkinson Smith Astree recordings (some as re-released on Naive). I have also favorited Hopkinson Smith on Tidal HiFi giving me access to a dozen or so more. To listen to this beautifully recorded music at 128 kbps seems a crime.


You're completely correct. It's just my own idiosyncratic mindset which prevent me from doing this. I'm also worried that if I join a music streaming service like Tidal I might not bother buying the CD's any more, and that would be something I'd come to regret in a few decades. However I do rip my collection to foobar2000, so I have the benefits of digital music without having the risk of loosing my collection from hard drive failure.

I don't know if you've ever heard of M-Disc? If you burn your music you should really check it out! That's a format which you can burn at home, and it allegedly lasts for a 1000 years. They also come in much larger storage sizes than regular CDs.


----------



## Art Rock

Lionheart said:


> I used to hire CD's from the library and burn them to CD-R, but after a few years my entire collection went brown with CD rot. I have drawers full of rotten unplayable CD's. This is because burning CD's at home is an entirely different process from how they do it at the record companies.


I must have burned hundreds, if not thousands of CD's over the past 10 years or so, and I never had any of these problems. First off, use good blank CDs (I prefer Verbatim), and also burn at low speed.


----------



## Selby

I've been searching pretty hard for a copy of this Gérard Grisey CD on Kairos:

_Le Temps Et L'Écume / Les Chants De L'Amour_

Ensemble S
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Emilio Pomárico
Schola Heidelberg
Walter Nußbaum

Kairos ‎- 0012752KAI
2008

If anyone stumbles across it I would appreciate the 'head's up.'

cheers,


----------



## elgar's ghost

The only serious gap in K.A. Hartmann's output which I'm unable to plug due to high prices:


----------



## Pugg

​This double L.P sees finely the light of day.:angel:


----------



## Mal

Delete post should be an option.


----------



## jegreenwood

Selby said:


> I've been searching pretty hard for a copy of this Gérard Grisey CD on Kairos:
> 
> _Le Temps Et L'Écume / Les Chants De L'Amour_
> 
> Ensemble S
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
> Emilio Pomárico
> Schola Heidelberg
> Walter Nußbaum
> 
> Kairos ‎- 0012752KAI
> 2008
> 
> If anyone stumbles across it I would appreciate the 'head's up.'
> 
> cheers,


Available from Presto as a download with digital booklet. Also streamable on Tidal.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...risey-le-temps-et-lecume-les-chants-de-lamour


----------



## Selby

^ Thank you. I believe I can download from Kairos, also. And I probably will take that route, but, I really like having CDs and ripping them myself. I realize it is a little silly, but, I do.


----------



## deprofundis

*extremely rare,limited and out of print record lp or cd you want ?*

me it's the first pressing of alexander mossolov iron fundry 1938 but it's expensive for a 10'', i alos would like Teufel von loudon by Chrysztof penderecki?

What about you guys? :tiphat:

Keep this trend alive please?


----------



## Mandryka




----------



## Dimace

I also collect rare CDs but not any more LPs. Happy to have a thread like this in our forum!


----------



## deprofundis

Dimace said:


> I also collect rare CDs but not any more LPs. Happy to have a thread like this in our forum!


Your welcome sir Dimace danke :tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub

Honestly, I can't think of anything. So many LPs made it to CD. Then some companies like Chandos made some long-gone recordings available for download. And there's so much old (and really new) that's on YouTube. I own some once-rare and valued LPs, particularly soundtracks, but even those have little value anymore: no one seems to want them and they've shown up on CD anyway. There is one thing that I wish had shown up on a single CD rather than a huge boxed set: Gliere's Ilya Murometz with Ferenc Fricsay.


----------



## Larkenfield

*Orgue De La Chaise Dieu, Nivers*
https://www.amazon.de/Orgue-Chaise-Guillaume-Gabriel-Nivers/dp/B0015FDK6A

*Hymnes de l'église - Magnificats*
https://www.amazon.fr/Hymnes-léglise-Magnificats-Jehan-Titelouze/dp/B00004ULCM

*Mantra - Stockhausen* (CDs are hard to find but there's a flac download)
https://megamusiclife.com/13665131-karlheinz-stockhausen-mantra-download-free.html

Sometimes it's just a matter of doing the legwork.


----------



## Larkenfield

, , , , , , , ,


----------



## Dimace

I consider this one (1987 issue 2XCD) a good collectible (a Review from me also in Current Listening V) in a Mint Condition. The LP issue easier to be found, but mostly up to VG condition.


----------



## Dimace

mbhaub said:


> Honestly, I can't think of anything. So many LPs made it to CD. Then some companies like Chandos made some long-gone recordings available for download. And there's so much old (and really new) that's on YouTube. I own some once-rare and valued LPs, particularly soundtracks, but even those have little value anymore: no one seems to want them and they've shown up on CD anyway. There is one thing that I wish had shown up on a single CD rather than a huge boxed set: *Gliere's Ilya Murometz* with Ferenc Fricsay.


I also consider this one as a good collectible. Very hard to be found mind.


----------



## Larkenfield

Dimace said:


> View attachment 110101
> 
> 
> I consider this one (1987 issue 2XCD) a good collectible (a Review from me also in Current Listening V) in a Mint Condition. The LP issue easier to be found, but mostly up to VG condition.


The CD. Used copies are more reasonably priced: https://www.amazon.com/Earl-Wild-Transcription-Live-Carnegie/dp/B000M9K0KE


----------



## Larkenfield

Dimace said:


> I also consider this one as a good collectible. Very hard to be found mind.
> 
> View attachment 110102


The same exact performances but now on a different label:
https://www.amazon.com/Glière-Symphony-Muromets-Cello-Concerto/dp/B0090PX486


----------



## Larkenfield

deprofundis said:


> me it's the first pressing of alexander mossolov iron fundry 1938 but it's expensive for a 10'', i alos would like Teufel von loudon by Chrysztof penderecki?
> 
> What about you guys? :tiphat:
> 
> Keep this trend alive please?


The lp is quite expensive but here at least is the 1933* recording:






The Penderecki CD on Philips is very hard to find but does exist:
https://www.amazon.com/Penderecki-Devils-Loudun-Die-Teufel/dp/B00000133P

The Penderecki can be found far more easily on DVD, and the performance is quite something:


----------



## Dimace

I'm very happy because we are already some members to present rare recordings and make some research etc... I briefly tell you my personal rules as an old collector.

1. I consider as rare exclusively items, not great performances etc. This means that maybe the performance is unacceptable, but, for an unknown reason the recording which contains it rare. 
2. Items only in MINT conditions consider from me collectibles. This means Factory Sealed or not in MINT condition. Very few times I can suggest something mint- or VG+ 
3. Down limit of 60 USD, Middle 115 USD. Upper limit doesn't exist. 
4. I'm NOT consider as collectible HI TEC Items (Esoteric SACD for example) To give 150 Euro isn't an investment but hobby. I'm selling nothing and never, but it isn't other way to estimate the value of my collection than the money. So I never pay more than 25% of the initial value (sometimes 30%) So If I find the esoteric for around 50 Euro, I will buy it and from this moment is collectible for me, because automatically has a much greater value than the money I paid to buy it. This is my method and not a rule for everyone.
5. Only first issues, or the issues are making for at LEAST three years the greatest value in Europe, USA and Japan, will be consider as collectible. Don't give me, for example, for the Earl Wild, the 2012 second issue. In Europe costs 150 Euros, but it isn't a first issue. This collectibles are known to me as B Collectibles and are coming to play ONLY when the first issue collectible is not to be found or its price is more than 600 USD and completely out of my reach. 
6. Japan issues without OBI are not playing in the collections and will be not reviewed. 
7. Mint condition ALSO for covers, booklets and other material come with the CDs. 
8. Brand New Items have priority and always consider better also as B Collectibles, when we have issues which are both highly valued (like Earl) 
9. Only Japan recordings are exclusively recorded in Japan will consider of higher value than European and American issues. (like Takashi Asahina's Ring)
10. Only USSR Melodia recordings (this mean up to 1991) are coming to play Brand New and Sealed or Mint. (Made in USSR, CCCP is must)
11. CD Collections MUST be competed. (these from VG+ to Brand new) 
12. Recordings with potential value or high chance to be collectibles are welcome. (with reason)

_This is my way and every item I will present here follows these rules. _


----------



## mbhaub

Dimace said:


> I also consider this one as a good collectible. Very hard to be found mind.
> 
> View attachment 110102


I own the LP and the CD. The sound quality is still top-notch, alas the performance too careful. In the early days of digital, editing and correctlng errors was difficult, and boy, does the RPO have a few bloopers. I should list both on eBay and see if anyone bites.


----------



## Mandryka

Larkenfield said:


> *Orgue De La Chaise Dieu, Nivers*
> https://www.amazon.de/Orgue-Chaise-Guillaume-Gabriel-Nivers/dp/B0015FDK6A
> 
> *Hymnes de l'église - Magnificats*
> https://www.amazon.fr/Hymnes-léglise-Magnificats-Jehan-Titelouze/dp/B00004ULCM
> 
> *Mantra - Stockhausen* (CDs are hard to find but there's a flac download)
> https://megamusiclife.com/13665131-karlheinz-stockhausen-mantra-download-free.html
> 
> Sometimes it's just a matter of doing the legwork.


The Titelouze is too expensive for me, the cheaper one won't deliver to the UK, the Stockhausen is from a usenet website which I don't trust, I've ordered the Nivers, so attaboy!

I wonder if anyone has any experience with usenet downloads, I've always assumed they were frauds.

.


----------



## Dimace

mbhaub said:


> I own the LP and the CD. The sound quality is still top-notch, *alas the performance too careful*. In the early days of digital, editing and correctlng errors was difficult, and boy, does the RPO have a few bloopers. I should list both on eBay and see if anyone bites.


Exactly! Rarity and performance (as I have written above) are two different things. These items are very interesting for the European and Japan market. You could have a locker 60 USD (from European buyers) BUT: 60 USD buy + 20 to 25 USD secure postal service + something like 30 USD custom fees!* The buyer must pay something like 100 Euros for the item!!!* You see you CAN'T sent something like this without tracking number and you CAN'T avoid the US Custom. Also making a sale, let us say 30 USD, is not a good idea. (in this case the extra costs are more than the value of the item) I don't say that you will not find a good deal. But you must be patience. Good luck!


----------



## larold

_Gliere's Ilya Murometz with Ferenc Fricsay. I also consider this one as a good collectible. Very hard to be found mind. _

I just found a copy of the CD on first search so it can't be that hard to find: https://www.amazon.com/Fricsay-Mode...+Murometz+with+Ferenc+Fricsay#customerReviews

The one I've never found again is Furtwangler's 1949 Brahms Fourth Symphony on Japan EMI CD. Tahra remade it but I thought the EMI was better.

I wish some enterprising company would make a high quality CD of Herbert Handt's first recording of Rossini Messa di Gloria from 1972. Or even a download.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Most of the stuff I had on LP has been issued on CD, so there's little I really really want to get or replace. As to rarity, or limited, not sure these count, but oop, they are:

Bartok: 5 LPs of orchestral works under Arpad Joo, Sefel label. Only ever on LP, albeit seriously audiophile standards. Great performances, from a conductor who had a great future ahead of him when these were made.

Hindemith: The Kammermusiks, on Harmonia Mundi, Ensemble 13 of Baden Baden. Really exciting performances, which are adrenalin packed, and unlike the Abbado, Albert, and Chailly sets I do have on CD, imbued with a proper sense of mischievous fun! I think these never made it to CD?


----------



## larold

_Mantra - Stockhausen (CDs are hard to find but there's a flac download)_

Here's the CD for $5: https://www.amazon.com/Stockhausen-...1543068452&sr=1-1&keywords=stockhausen+mantra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bakst-ryszard-zarebski-piano-pieces-291366088


----------



## Mandryka

larold said:


> _Mantra - Stockhausen (CDs are hard to find but there's a flac download)_
> 
> Here's the CD for $5: https://www.amazon.com/Stockhausen-...1543068452&sr=1-1&keywords=stockhausen+mantra


Thanks, i hope youre right, but that isn't a link to the recording I'm after.


----------



## Dimace

larold said:


> _Gliere's Ilya Murometz with Ferenc Fricsay. I also consider this one as a good collectible. Very hard to be found mind. _
> 
> I just found a copy of the CD on first search so it can't be that hard to find: https://www.amazon.com/Fricsay-Mode...+Murometz+with+Ferenc+Fricsay#customerReviews
> 
> The one I've never found again is Furtwangler's 1949 Brahms Fourth Symphony on Japan EMI CD. Tahra remade it but I thought the EMI was better.
> 
> I wish some enterprising company would make a high quality CD of Herbert Handt's first recording of Rossini Messa di Gloria from 1972. Or even a download.


I have the impression that our fellow user is looking for a stand alone issue of this work. He will tell us later, I believe.


----------



## 13hm13

*Furtwangler Piano Concerto, LAPhil/Barenboim/Mehta (1971)*

Forget CD or LP re-release, I want this in 24/192 high-rez!!

Furtwangler's Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in B minor, recorded on Jan 28. 1971

Furtwangler Piano Concerto, LAPhil/Barenboim/Mehta (1971)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_(Furtwängler)

I think this was a radio concert for Southern Calif. stations. It was released on LP for broadcast use.


----------



## fluteman

Mandryka said:


> Thanks, i hope youre right, but that isn't a link to the recording I'm after.


I have that CD, didn't think it was rare. There used to be a lot of classical LPs that hadn't been transferred to CD, but at this point, most have been, though some can still only be had from obscure Japanese or European sources. 
One I searched for long and hard was a live 1959 performance from the Library of Congress of the Beethoven Septet with members of the Budapest String Quartet, Julius Levine, David Oppenheim, Eli Carmen and John Barrow, issued by CBS/Odyssey circa 1975 in Germany and Japan but apparently never in the US. I finally found a NOS copy of the LP for $20 on ebay, but have never seen it in any digital format. Below is the German album cover:







And here is the Japanese edition:


----------



## 13hm13

mbhaub said:


> Honestly, I can't think of anything. So many LPs made it to CD.


Media companies only have so much time/$ for projects. Funding for future projects (= future of classical music) all tap into the same bank account.

For the most part, the executives of media companies (the decision-makers) have done a decent job in filtering out material that's not as important.

I'd rather have the media companies invest their resources in NEW commissions and recording contracts.

All that said, I really enjoy watching video commercials for UMG re-packagings:


----------



## senza sordino

Patricia Kopatchiskaya plays with her Moldovan family. Included on this is Enescu Violin Sonata and Ravel Tzigane performed on cimbalom and violin









Carter Piano Concerto and Variations for orchestra. Available on Presto, but the shipping is high. 









I've heard these on Spotify, how badly do I want them as physical copies?


----------



## Merl

There's already a thread the same as this (started by me a few years ago). See link below.

Rare or Out of Print classical recordings you want to hear / own again?


----------



## deprofundis

Merl said:


> There's already a thread the same as this (started by me a few years ago). See link below.
> 
> Rare or Out of Print classical recordings you want to hear / own again?


Sorry buddy about this , but the trend was inactive for a while i thought i had something special here


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> There's already a thread the same as this (started by me a few years ago). See link below.
> 
> Rare or Out of Print classical recordings you want to hear / own again?


Thanks for that. :tiphat: I've merged the two threads.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just got a refund for an order I made in early September of Luigi Nono-Prometeo...


----------



## Merl

Taggart said:


> Thanks for that. :tiphat: I've merged the two threads.


Amazing what can be done.


----------



## Dimace

Merl, I found in your old (now actual) thread some very good pieces. Good job here from our fellow members.


----------



## millionrainbows

I wish Columbia Masterworks (now Sony) would re-release on CD the Ervin Nyireghazi piano recording, a 2-LP set. Also, Gary Graffman is impossible to get except if you buy that expensive box set.


----------



## Merl

millionrainbows said:


> I wish Columbia Masterworks (now Sony) would re-release on CD the Ervin Nyireghazi piano recording, a 2-LP set. Also, Gary Graffman is impossible to get except if you buy that expensive box set.


What Graffman are you after, Millionrainbows?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wish they would rerelease a decent recording of Tchaikovsky's Maid of Orleans.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wish they would rerelease a decent recording of Tchaikovsky's Maid of Orleans.


One recording (I can not remember which) from MELODIA is VERY GOOD, Fritz... I will take a look for you. Also one LP recording with Roshdestvenski was good. (maybe are the same...) Both around 40 to 50 USD (they were)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> One recording (I can not remember which) from MELODIA is VERY GOOD, Fritz... I will take a look for you. Also one LP recording with Roshdestvenski was good. (maybe are the same...) Both around 40 to 50 USD (they were)


The only affordable set I can find is this one. Sound clips are on the Amazon digital listing. It would be nice to get something with a bit better sound quality, though this one would do, and may have to.


----------



## philoctetes

Chant du Monde released a lot of good Villa-Lobos... and Milhaud... and there are some older Hat Art titles that are hard to find.. they have reissued half of the Anthony Braxton Quartet at Willesau, remastered them too I think...


----------



## Kiki

Prokofiev's complete Romeo and Juliet, conducted by Algis Zuraitis (Zhuraitis) and the Boishoi. A Melodiya recording, issued on CfP. Not a particularly great performance but I have a soft spot for it. Saw its CD set on Discogs Marketplace, but unable to justify paying £10 + £17 shipping.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This. With that I will then have, apart from some stand-alone songs, all of Kurt Weill's mature works which pre-date his new career in the USA. Most of Capriccio's other Weill releases can be obtained for reasonable prices on Amazon UK but for some reason this one is expensive and refuses to budge. This release also interests me because it includes the original version of _Der Lindberghflug_, which was composed in collaboration with Paul Hindemith and is of historical significance to keen Weillians.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> The only affordable set I can find is this one. Sound clips are on the Amazon digital listing. It would be nice to get something with a bit better sound quality, though this one would do, and may have to.


I didn't have this in my mind, Fritz... Put your hands on it, the opera is rare and you have nothing to lose, but all the participants are unknown to me and I can suggest nothing here. Take a look >>> https://www.amazon.de/Maid-Orleans-...-2&keywords=tschaikowsky,+the+maid+of+orleans only because of Arkhipova. The rest is no very glorious but in mint condition you have a good collectible (at least...)


----------



## MelodicMi88

I just discovered a very treasured recording on inyl of Arthur Rubinstein playing selections of Brahms Including all four of op. 10 Ballades and other excerpts from piano solo. Title of recording is “The Brahms I love.” The vinyl recording is available but of course that requires a turn table . So far I have not run across a CD presentation, but there is an iTunes offering . Rubinstein’s interpretations give some of the most quintessential strong Germanic Brahms feeling along with the very beautiful tender moments of Brahms.


----------



## wkasimer

MelodicMi88 said:


> I just discovered a very treasured recording on inyl of Arthur Rubinstein playing selections of Brahms Including all four of op. 10 Ballades and other excerpts from piano solo. Title of recording is "The Brahms I love." The vinyl recording is available but of course that requires a turn table . So far I have not run across a CD presentation,


Is this the one?:

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata-3-Ballades-Brahms/dp/B000003FL5


----------



## Larkenfield

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wish they would rerelease a decent recording of Tchaikovsky's Maid of Orleans.


Here's a more recent performance than from 1946, by another great Russian conductor in better sound:


----------



## Larkenfield

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wish they would rerelease a decent recording of Tchaikovsky's Maid of Orleans.


Here's a more recent performance than from 1946 by the great Russian conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky, 1969 from an LP:


----------



## JohnD

fluteman said:


> Speaking of Testament, they reissued most, but not all, of the material from the ten (by my count) LPs that the Juilliard String Quartet made for RCA circa 1957-1963. I posted the details on another forum a few years ago, but don't have it handy at the moment. I can't imagine why they wouldn't reissue all of it.
> View attachment 101083


All of their RCA recordings will be issued in January 2019:

https://www.amazon.de/Juilliard-String-Quartet-Complete-Record/dp/B07J3B94LM/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> Here's a more recent performance than from 1946 by the great Russian conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky, 1969 from an LP:


Thanks. This is perfect. I listened to about an hour of the 1946 one today, but tomorrow I should listen to this one. I am trying to see what makes for the better St. Joan of Arc opera, this one or Verdi's. I listened to the Verdi Joan of Arc and was not terribly impressed.


----------



## fluteman

JohnD said:


> All of their RCA recordings will be issued in January 2019:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Juilliard-String-Quartet-Complete-Record/dp/B07J3B94LM/


See? I demand it, and the record companies scramble to provide it! Of course, I already have most of them in LP or CD format. I see they have also reissued the Juilliard's complete Epic recordings from 1956-66 and their first Beethoven cycle from 1951-52 in CD box sets. Even their first Bartok cycle from 1950 has been reissued by Pearl. All of these were hard to find in digital format until recent times. As I said earlier, at this point there isn't much that matters (to me anyway) from the major labels in the LP era (or minor labels later swallowed up by major labels) that hasn't been reissued digitally.


----------



## MelodicMi88

I thought I posted this recording desire yesterday but don’t see it listed — Artur Rubinstein playing selections of Brahms on a vinyl Recording titled “The Brahms I Love”. Included are the 4 the lot mmmmmmmmmBallades Op. 10 which she interprets more deeply than any other pianist’s Recording ! Yes you can by the vinyl recording but no CD disc as far as I can search


----------



## fluteman

MelodicMi88 said:


> I thought I posted this recording desire yesterday but don't see it listed - Artur Rubinstein playing selections of Brahms on a vinyl Recording titled "The Brahms I Love". Included are the 4 the lot mmmmmmmmmBallades Op. 10 which she interprets more deeply than any other pianist's Recording ! Yes you can by the vinyl recording but no CD disc as far as I can search


That was a popular LP and still pretty easy to find today. But all of that material has been issued on CD. Check out the Rubinstein collection. Remastered reissues that in some cases are better than the original LPs.

https://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Collection-Vol-63-Intermezzo/dp/B0036JGOSO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1543759612&sr=8-1&keywords=rubinstein+collection


----------



## perdido34

The recordings of Arthur Loesser playing Bach, issued by the Cleveland Institute of Music, and a couple of live recitals issued by the International Piano Library are very hard to find, but these are outstanding performances. Much of this material is on youtube, however.


----------

